# Are we kidding?



## laura (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm the happy owner of four fainting goats: three does (Georgina, Philomena and Natalie) and one buck (Spartacus). Georgina and Philomena are both pregnant. It was intentional. Unfortunately, I do not have an accurate due date. All of them were together up until the end of November. I'm assuming the mating occurred in late September early October, but nothing is concrete. So sorry, won't do that again.

In any case, Georgina is huge. Very huge considering her normal size. It almost seems her girth is as large as her length. She hasn't passed a mucus plug. Her udder is huge. She isn't showing any signs of contractions; although yesterday she took to lying in the doorway of her stall for long periods of time, rather than roaming around as usual. 

What disturbs me is the way her back end protrudes when she is down on the ground. She doesn't look like this when she is standing up. Forgive me for my newbie ignorance. I've not witnessed a goat kidding, so I'm treading on new ground. In any case, I have a photo of her back end and would like to know if this is normal during pregnancy? Is this the early stage of delivery? I'm having trouble uploading the photo. I can email it if need be.

Frankly, I'm feeling quite anxious. Help!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like seh has some big kids or lots of kids in there

as long as it all goes back to normal then I wouldnt worry about that open look to her cha cha

Its when it doesnt go back in that you ahve issues -- and it isnt even protruding out just a little extra open then average but not totally abnormal.

She looks close

Have you tried checking for ligaments?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is not pushing ....and still has her ligs....then it to me.. looks like.. slight prolapsing...I have seen worse ...at least it isn't outside of her vulva......

She may have alot of kids or big kids in there.... and it causes the protrusion.... it is normal... :hug:


----------



## laura (Mar 1, 2010)

Stacey and Pam:

Thanks for the quick reply. You've made me feel a bit better. Yep, the protrusion goes back to normal when she is standing up. No pushing yet. I've been feeling her ligaments. They seem to be relaxing as compared to my other goats. How much longer do you think? Days, weeks? 

Based on the photos I saw posted by another member, I'm thinking she does have more than two kids. 

I'll keep you posted. I'm so glad I found this site!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is likely anywhere from 2 weeks to a month from delivery, but could also be sooner. This may get bigger before she delivers, don't panic though, if it does please post, there are ways to keep it under control....and yes, it usually means multiples.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Stacey and Pam:
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.


 your very welcome.. that is what.. we are here for.... :hug: 
Like Liz says...if the prolapse pops all the way out.... let us know.. and we can walk you through it..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry... late on seeing this post. Looks like everyone gave you great advice though. Do you have any pictures of her preggy belly?  Fainters are known for having multiples.... so not unlikely. Triplets and quads are very common.


----------



## laura (Mar 1, 2010)

Boy am I glad I found this forum! You are all terrific support. Just what I needed. I will post preggy belly pictures later today. I need to find a good shot. Right now she just wants to lounge around and it is difficult to get a shot of her standing.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

laura said:


> Right now she just wants to lounge around and it is difficult to get a shot of her standing.


Oh she certainly deserves lots of lounging around time. Gentle :hug: for her as she makes her way through the rest of her pregnancy.


----------



## laura (Mar 1, 2010)

> Gentle for her as she makes her way through the rest of her pregnancy.


She is a lover. In fact, I get such a kick out of the way she tries to roll over and to expose her belly. She lets me rub her belly. It seems she just can't get enough affection and attention.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We are glad you are here to... :hug: 
wow ...she is huge... :shocked: ...that is why ...she is protruding a bit... when she lays down..... :wink: 
poor girl.... and laura ...hang in there.... :thumb:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

OH MY goodness!! Poor girl she is so big! I say you have quads on the way!

ray: for a safe remainder of her pregnancy and an easy delivery with lots of healthy kiddos!


----------



## laura (Mar 1, 2010)

The update for today is we now have milk leaking! She is simply just not getting up. Quite the sight to see--sitting and eating from her food pail. Poor girl! Thankfully the temperatures are mild right now--mid-40's and we're expecting 50's on the weekend. Do you think we're at the final countdown of days?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy she does look uncomfortable.

I would make her get up from time to time, I dont like seeing goats laying down for to long


----------



## laura (Mar 1, 2010)

She was up a little yesterday for us, with prompting. I'll have to run home from work at lunch and motivate her to move. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

yep... I agree... keep her up and moving... even if you have to put her on a leash and take her for a couple of walks everyday.


----------



## laura (Mar 1, 2010)

Will do, thanks. Never would have thought this would be so stressful. I didn't fret this much when I had my own children! LOL :wink:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, she looks SO big and furry  Too cute!!
I think you'll be seeing kids very very soon! My doe's always get SUPER affectionate within a week of kidding, the closer they get...the more lovey-dovey they get with me. I love it!!
Congratulations!
Keep us posted!


----------



## laura (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Traci. You can bet I'll be announcing the arrival(s)! Nothing this morning. She was up and moving, albeit not quickly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## laura (Mar 1, 2010)

Whew! It finally happened. Georgina had her first kid a little past noon on Sunday. The second arrived shortly thereafter. Kid number three came with excitement. She was pushing and pushing and the baby's head was outside of her but the body wasn't. I was so concerned the baby would suffocate. I opened the sac and cleaned her face off. I reached inside but had difficulty dislodging the kid. Luckly a good friend came over quickly, after my frantic call. She reached in and was able to free him. His shoulders seeemed to be stuck. Turns out he was much much larger than the first one. In any case, Mommy and the THREE BOYS are doing fine this morning. Now I need to know when they should be innoculated, wormed, etc. I called my vet's office yesterday for information but they were really not helpful. In fact, the vet on call said "most people never have their goats checked or innoculated!" I was shocked. Any way, here are their pictures from this morning. :leap: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont take my goats to the vet for a check up. But if the owner wants it I do give the CD/T shot at 6 weeks and then again at 10 weeks.

Congrats on the healthy boys


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats Laura! Good job. I'm glad you shared this experience. I've never had a child before and I've never had an animal that has (we're all mutts!) :wink: so I'm very new to anything delivery related. Your experience will really help me be more ready. I’ve got two first time does out there right now. The kiko cross, Holly, is and has been huge for a while now. I’m worried about how the delivery is going to go for her. Bonnie, the togg isn’t at all that big. So thanks again for sharing with us…keep us up to date.
:leap: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :leap:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats on your new kids!!! They are adorable!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats...they are so cute.... :greengrin:


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats! :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yaaay and congrats big time! :stars: Super on having someone to call. Some fine fellas there. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 3!!!

Wow...she gave you a rainbow didn't she? Beautiful boys :leap:


----------

